# Fortlaufende Nummer generieren



## RaWoG (30. Oktober 2003)

Hi,

Ich möchte eine Fortlaufende Nummer anhand einer Tabelle generieren.
Die Tabelle enthält 2 Auswahlmöglichkeiten. Also 2 Fortl. Nummern.
Diese sollen dann in meinem Formular auftauchen

Ich habe bisher versucht das ganze über ein Abfrage mit den Feldern "Lfd_Nr1"
und "1. Möglichkeit" zu lösen.
Ac97!

Besten Dank schonmal . . .

Gruß

Lutz


----------



## {snowrider} (6. November 2003)

Also ich hoff mal, dass du ein Wenig Ahnung von DB's hast!?

Ein keiner Tipp wehre, falls ich deine Frage richtig verstanden habe, dass du als PrimaryKey einen Autowert setzt, welchen du dann somit auch für die abfrage brauchen kannst! 
Na... wie wers damit?

Greez
{snowrider}


----------



## RaWoG (8. November 2003)

Hi,

besten Dank für den Tip. Werde ich gleich mal testen

Lutz


----------

